# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2020



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2020 às 00:06)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Abr 2020 às 07:55)

Bom dia, abril começa com geada e mínima de 1,0°C, por agora 2,8°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (1 Abr 2020 às 08:38)

Anda uma zona precipitação aqui perto, se passar pela Cova da Beira pode haver surpresas, a temperatura está baixa.


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Abr 2020 às 08:48)

Bom dia , Covilhã 3°c com  céu nublado.
Base das nuvens aos 1000mts.de alt +- sem acumulação de neve a essa altitude.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Abr 2020 às 08:54)

*4.8ºC*, céu muito nublado a Sudeste.

Abril começou com uma bela camada de geada, das melhores do ano!!
Mínima de* -0.8ºC

*
Desceu aos -2.9ºC em Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I09PONTE3


----------



## Dan (1 Abr 2020 às 09:04)

Depois de uma noite de chuva, agora o nevoeiro vai intercalando com períodos de sol. 

Sol no momento da foto, agora de novo o nevoeiro com 5,3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Abr 2020 às 09:05)

Está a passar um pequeno aguaceiro que está a descarregar neve aos 900m no Caramulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Abr 2020 às 09:13)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Está a passar um pequeno aguaceiro que está a descarregar neve aos 900m no Caramulo.


Caramulinho de novo pintalgado.

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Abr 2020 às 09:58)

*6.6ºC*, o Sol brilha por entre as nuvens.

Como vês Mr. Neves, Tondela nem sempre é o forno cá da zona  





Temperaturas às 9h50


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2020 às 11:05)

Boas...novo mês ...Abril águas mil ,vamos lá haver se realmente é verdade ,alguma chuva fraca durante a noite,e uma gravanada mais intensa pelas 8h da manhã,ar fresquinho ainda presente ,com 7.9ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2020 às 13:26)

Boas...tudo calmo ,só nublado ,pelo radar parece vir para a tarde ,com 9.6ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Abr 2020 às 13:57)

Boa tarde, pela Covilhã mantem-se o céu nublado e com 7°c.
Base das nuvens mais alta dando para ver a encosta da Serra com neve acima dos 1100 mts de altitude.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Abr 2020 às 14:49)

*11.3ºC*
Aqui pouco se alterou, continua muito nublado a Sudeste,  com o Sol a brilhar a espaços.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2020 às 16:58)

Boas...andou devagar...mas já cá chegou ,aguaceiros ,com 9.0ºC...a descer .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2020 às 19:26)

Boas...com vista para o sul ...ver o negro das nuvens toda a tarde a sul,e por aqui sem chuva, sempre as nuvens a roçar nas bordas ,com 8.3ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Abr 2020 às 20:46)

Entretanto, começou a chuviscar.


----------



## Thomar (1 Abr 2020 às 21:43)

Pessoal de Castelo Branco (@ALBIMETEO @Albifriorento , nada a relatar?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2020 às 22:54)

Boas ...ainda sobrou alguma chuva para mim ,certinha já algum tempo,com 6.3ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Abr 2020 às 07:36)

Bom dia, ontem a chuva foi pouca quo pluviômetro nem mexeu, hoje 2,0°C com o céu assim:












Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Abr 2020 às 08:39)

Bom dia , hoje mais quente que nos últimos dias, 7.4°c no auriol a 610 mts
Ceu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Abr 2020 às 08:54)

Mais nublado para norte e nordeste para os lados da Guarda e Sabugal.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2020 às 08:56)

Por aqui já choveu um pouco esta manhã. Agora, céu nublado e 7,5ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Abr 2020 às 09:04)

Ainda dá para ver neve na encosta sobranceria à Vila do Carvalho acima dos 1200+-.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (2 Abr 2020 às 10:00)

Por aqui Abril ainda segue nos 0mm

Estão *6.3ºC *e céu nublado, depois duma mínima de* 2.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2020 às 11:33)

Boas…  solinho hoje está presente,haver se a casa aquece ,estes dias virou a congelador ,no horizonte...parece vir mais a caminho ,com 14.5ºC e algum vento.

Dados de ontem 3.2ºC / 11.8ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Abr 2020 às 13:41)

Boas, Covilhã 14.3°c com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Para nascente e para poente:








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (2 Abr 2020 às 13:46)

*15ºC*, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Abr 2020 às 13:50)

Afinal o vento mais para moderado que fraco .
Para norte:





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2020 às 14:13)

Boas...sol e nuvens ,bom ambiente com o sol mais quente ,com 16.8ºC e algum vento de WNW.


----------



## rubenpires93 (2 Abr 2020 às 14:48)

Bem pelas imagens de satélite pode haver trovoadas em algum lugar. Vamos ver quem são os sorteados/contemplados. Bem agradável, sol e nuvens como ALBIMETEO referenciou.


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2020 às 14:51)

Acabou de se passar um aguaceiro breve, mas intenso, com granizo. Agora um pouco de sol e 11,7ºC.


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2020 às 15:12)

Este último aguaceiro, com granizo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2020 às 16:45)

Boas...sol e bom ambiente na rua ,com 18.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (2 Abr 2020 às 17:02)

*16.4ºC* tempo ameno e aborrecido, com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Máxima até ao momento:* 17.1ºC*


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2020 às 17:14)

Aqui volta a chover.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Abr 2020 às 18:49)

Neste momento, parece que a zona mais afetada pelos aguaceiros desta tarde é a zona de Viseu.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Abr 2020 às 18:55)

Tem estado a chover com pequenos intervalos, e com sol ainda a brilhar


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Abr 2020 às 19:47)

Boas, Covilhã agora com 14°c  e máxima de 16.6°c no auriol a 610mts de alt.
Dia começou limpo, a partir do fim da manhã passou a muito nublado e já para meio/fim de tarde passou a parcialmente nublado.
Vista atual para nascente:





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Abr 2020 às 19:59)

Boa tarde, depois de um dia com céu azul, aparentam umas nuvens agora no final, um aguaceiro, 13,7°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2020 às 20:30)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,com 15.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (2 Abr 2020 às 21:40)

*10.4ºC*, por aqui acabou por não chover, mas tanto Viseu aeródromo como Nelas acumularam *1.2mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2020 às 23:15)

Boas...noite calma ,com 11.9ºC e vento de NNW fraco.

Dados de hoje 6.3ºC / 18.9ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (3 Abr 2020 às 08:44)

Bom dia , Covilhã 10°c com céu limpo e vento fraco.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2020 às 10:23)

Boas...céu limpo ,com 14.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (3 Abr 2020 às 10:52)

Céu pouco nublado, *13.8ºC *e vento fraco

Uma mínima mais típica da época hoje, *5.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2020 às 12:30)

Boas...sol ...mais um corte na ,com 17.2ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Abr 2020 às 14:03)

Boa tarde, só por curiosidade, há neve no topo da serra da Estrela, alguém consegue observar?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2020 às 14:53)

Boas...sol  e algumas nuvens ,com 19.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Abr 2020 às 16:10)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa tarde, só por curiosidade, há neve no topo da serra da Estrela, alguém consegue observar?



Não te sei dizer com certezas, mal julgo que sim, ontem ao final da tarde ainda se via bastante nos últimos 100 a 200m, na zona da Torre.
Assim como havia alguma numa zona mais a Norte da Serra, no concelho de Gouveia, a 1500m aproximadamente, esta já derreteu pois consigo ver de minha casa.

Entretanto o céu está bem mais nubaldo que de manhã por aqui.
*18.1ºC*, depois de já ter ido aos *19ºC*


----------



## Rafa111 (3 Abr 2020 às 16:22)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa tarde, só por curiosidade, há neve no topo da serra da Estrela, alguém consegue observar?








Neste momento está assim na Torre


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2020 às 19:46)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,bom ambiente de tarde na rua ,e venha lá mas é chuvinha ,melhor ambiente por casa ,com 17.4ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## Nickname (3 Abr 2020 às 20:17)

*15.2ºC*, a máxima não se alterou.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2020 às 21:53)

Boas...noite calma...nada se mexe ...vamos lá ver se amanhã por esta hora...se há alguma agitação ,com 15.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.5ºC / 19.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2020 às 10:54)

Boas….pela alvorada céu mais limpo ,com o passar das horas já mais encoberto ,será que ela aparece ,com 13.8ºC e o vento virado para o sítio dela .


----------



## Nickname (4 Abr 2020 às 14:54)

Céu muito nublado, *15.1ºC*, temperatura em queda.

Mínima: *7.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2020 às 17:57)

Boas...espera-se ...por agora só pingos ,com 16.0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (4 Abr 2020 às 18:53)

12°C no Sarzedo, por enquanto, sem chuva  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (4 Abr 2020 às 19:07)

*13.4ºC*
Vai chuviscando muito tenuemente.

Máxima: *17.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2020 às 19:31)

Boas...agora sim ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2020 às 21:43)

Boas...foi só uma pequena passagem ,nublado e vento fraco,com 12.9ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (5 Abr 2020 às 02:10)

Nublado.
11.5°C // 80%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Abr 2020 às 08:23)

Bom dia a chuva está de regresso, muito vento durante a noite. 14,7°C.

Foto tirada ontem no trabalho
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (5 Abr 2020 às 08:36)

*11.4ºC*
Pouca chuva até agora, apenas *1mm*


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Abr 2020 às 09:21)

Bom dia, na Covilhã chuva forte desde à cerca de 10 minutos,


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Abr 2020 às 09:52)

Continua a chuva agora moderada a forte, com 11ºc no auriol a 610mts.

Precipitação de hoje nas estações do ipma até às 9horas:

Fundão 4.3mm
Aldeia de Souto 6.1mm
Penhas Douradas 2.4mm

Parece vir uma boa rega a caminho





Ontem o dia começou pouco nublado passando a muito nublado a partir de meio da manhã, ainda houve alguns chuviscos a partir das 19 h.

Vídeo de ontem:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2020 às 11:08)

Boas ...manhã chuvida e a cair bem na vertical  desde as 8h ,com 12.0ºC e 14.0mm .

Dados de ontem 9.7ºC / 18.0ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (5 Abr 2020 às 11:37)

12.9°C, o Sol vai brilhando por entre as nuvens.

Está tudo a passar ao lado por aqui.
1.2mm acumulados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2020 às 11:48)

Boas….pelo radar...nova carga de a chegar ,com 16.0mm....hoje está a vir do sítio certo .


----------



## Bajorious (5 Abr 2020 às 11:52)

28.8mm na estação meteoestrela

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Abr 2020 às 11:58)

Ligeira acalmia na última hora na Covilhã,

Precipitação de hoje nas estações do ipma até às 11horas:

Fundão 13.5mm
Aldeia de Souto 18.2mm
Penhas Douradas 8.1mm

A chegar mais:






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (5 Abr 2020 às 12:59)

*12.2ºC*
Finalmente vai chovendo fraco a moderado na última meia-hora, *2.7mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2020 às 14:18)

Boas….abrandamento na ....agora para a tarde é a zona litoral norte e centro a ser regado ,com 13.7ºC e 25.0mm  .


----------



## Nickname (5 Abr 2020 às 14:31)

*11.8ºC*
Tudo na mesma, chuva fraca a moderada, apenas *5.1mm* acumulados


----------



## Dan (5 Abr 2020 às 15:03)

Vai chovendo, por enquanto de forma fraca, por aqui. 12ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Abr 2020 às 15:06)

*12ºC*
Aumento de intensidade na última meia-hora, *7.1mm*

Nova estação wunderground numa das zonas chuvosas do distrito, Sequeiros, São Pedro do Sul, na encosta Norte da Serra de São Macário

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOMAR6

16.5mm por lá, é mesmo a mais chuvosa de hoje em todas as estações do distrito ( juntando ipma  e wunderground já são mais de 30)


----------



## huguh (5 Abr 2020 às 15:12)

Vai chovendo por aqui na ultima hora 
espero que a vossa quarentena esteja a correr bem!


----------



## Mjhb (5 Abr 2020 às 15:47)

Assim sim, é chover. Chuva moderada, praticaemte continua há pelo menos 2 horas, tinha também chovido bastante já da parte da manhã. Os campos estão, novamente, alagados.


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Abr 2020 às 17:16)

Tarde de chuva fraca a moderada atê à cerca de meia hora atrás, desde aí chuva forte.
Com 12.7°c no auriol.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (5 Abr 2020 às 18:27)

*12.5ºC*
Bela tarde, chuva forte nas últimas 3 horas, só agora começou a abrandar.
*31.9mm* acumulados.

50.1mm até às 17h na estação do ipma de São Pedro do Sul


----------



## Serrano (5 Abr 2020 às 18:30)

Dia de chuva forte no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 12°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Abr 2020 às 20:35)

Boas,Covilhã com 12.7°c, hoje está  a ser um dia de chuva ininterrupta desde início da manhã, parece que agora com o último round mais forte.

Precipitação de hoje nas estações do ipma até às 19horas:

Fundão 40.7mm
Aldeia de Souto 57.5mm
Penhas Douradas 32.1mm





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2020 às 20:46)

Boas...boa rega hoje ,de momento não chove ,com 15.0ºC e 34.0mm de .


----------



## Bajorious (5 Abr 2020 às 21:03)

A estação meteoestrela com 99.2 mm !!
Que rega hoje 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Abr 2020 às 21:06)

Mas que valentes aguaceiros se abatem agora. Aguaceiros fortes!


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Abr 2020 às 21:19)

Boas, de momento caem uns pingos apenas visíveis à luz do candeeiro da iluminação pública.

Muita chuva ao longo do dia, apanhei molha de manhã quando fui comprar o jornal, e ainda agora tenho as botas molhadas.


----------



## Nickname (5 Abr 2020 às 21:38)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas que valentes aguaceiros se abatem agora. Aguaceiros fortes!



Chegaram aqui agora, *34.8mm* acumulados.
*12.4ºC
*
Máxima: *14.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2020 às 21:41)

Boas...já se vê a lua ...sem chuva e com 14.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Abr 2020 às 21:48)

Aguaceiro bem forte, torrencial mesmo, o mais intenso do dia a ficar para o fim!!!

*36.3mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Abr 2020 às 21:53)

Boa noite, dia com chuva 22,7mm até agora e 16,0°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (5 Abr 2020 às 22:25)

Meteoestrela já vai nos 101.0 mm
Registo 12.7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Abr 2020 às 23:09)

Belo dia de chuva, hoje.


----------



## Gates (5 Abr 2020 às 23:40)

Muito bom ver estes acumulados na casa das dezenas...!


----------



## Bajorious (6 Abr 2020 às 11:49)

Bom dia. Ontem a estação meteoestrela chegou aos 101.8 mm de acumulado ! Que dia de chuva 

De momento registo 10.9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (6 Abr 2020 às 12:18)

*11.1ºC*
Manhã de chuva fraca a moderada, *7.8mm* acumulados.

Nova estação wunderground na zona, em Mangualde, dentro do perímetro da fábrica da Peugeot/Citroen:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IMANGU2


----------



## Nickname (6 Abr 2020 às 14:36)

*10.9ºC*
Tudo igual, chuva fraca a moderada, sem um minuto de paragem desde as 9h.
*14mm* acumulados.

Ultrapassados os 50mm em Abril.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2020 às 14:48)

Boas...hoje de está fraquinho,por duas vezes caíram alguns aguaceiros pesados ,no horizonte parece vir mais molho...venha ela ,temos que aproveitar agora ,com 15.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 11.3ºC / 15.1ºC e 34.0mm .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2020 às 18:25)

Boa...certinha já algum tempo ,com 14.1ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (6 Abr 2020 às 19:45)

Vai ser de raspão..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Abr 2020 às 20:17)

Boa noite , Covilhã 12.5°c no auriol a 610mts ,  dia de céu nublado com chuviscos e chuva fraca durante a manhã e início de tarde.



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Abr 2020 às 20:18)

Bajorious disse:


> Vai ser de raspão..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mesmo ao lado.








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2020 às 20:34)

Boas...ainda abunda ,com 13.3ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2020 às 22:52)

Boas….nova carga de e pesada ,com 13.8ºC e 11.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Abr 2020 às 08:55)

Bom dia , Covilhã 13°c com chuva fraca apesar de no radar não mostrar .





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2020 às 11:00)

Boas….depois da chuva de ontem há noite ,hoje parece estar mais calmo ,só nublado por nuvens baixas ,com 15.4ºC e 7.0mm.

Dados de ontem 11.1ºC / 15.3ºC e 12.0mm .


----------



## Nickname (7 Abr 2020 às 12:26)

Hoje o Sol já aquece bem, *18.1ºC*
Céu pouco nublado.

A mínima também foi alta para a época, *10ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2020 às 12:29)

Boas...já com sol  e nuvens ,com 17.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Albifriorento (7 Abr 2020 às 12:49)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já com sol  e nuvens ,com 17.8ºC e vento fraco.



Entretanto voltou a escurecer


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Abr 2020 às 13:51)

Na Covilhã 16°c ,depois de uma manhã de céu nublado com chuviscos e chuva fraca começa a brilhar o Sol.









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (7 Abr 2020 às 15:43)

*20.1ºC*, céu pouco nublado.
Os primeiros vinte deste Abril.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2020 às 16:16)

Boas...sol e nuvens...bom ambiente na rua e com 20.6ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Nickname (7 Abr 2020 às 18:14)

*18.8ºC*, vento fraco.

Máxima: *20.7ºC*

Vista para Este-Sudeste:
*



*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2020 às 20:41)

Boas...hoje o dia já foi de Primavera ...dia mais quente do mês ,final de tarde calmo ,com 15.4ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Abr 2020 às 21:46)

Boa noite , Covilhã 14.7°c, depois de uma manhã chuvosa veio uma tarde e início de noite com céu parcialmente nublado.











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (8 Abr 2020 às 09:50)

Noite ainda mais amena que ontem, mínima de *10.8ºC*
E a manhã segue já nos *16.3ºC*, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Abr 2020 às 12:30)

Bons dias, o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro, que entretanto já se dissipou.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2020 às 15:10)

Boas...hoje mais quente e abafado num dia de Primavera ,céu mais tapado ,manhã foi com boas abertas,com 21.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 13.3ºC / 21.4ºC e 7.0mm .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2020 às 16:48)

Boas...os primeiros aguaceiros do dia já presente ,com 19.0ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (8 Abr 2020 às 18:15)

Boa tarde.
Céu nublado com aspecto de poder ocorrer alguma trovoada.


----------



## Nickname (8 Abr 2020 às 19:12)

Já chuvisca, *17ºC
*
Máxima:* 21.1ºC*


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Abr 2020 às 19:45)

Boas, Covilhã 16.9°c, dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Começou  a chuviscar à cerca de 5 minutos.

Temperaturas de hoje no auriol abril a 610mts de alt.
 Atual 16.9°c
Máxima 18.2°c
Minima 12.5°c








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2020 às 20:33)

Boas ...pelas 5h foram aguaceiros leves durante meia hora ,voltaram e estes são mais pesados e molham já algum tempo ,com 16.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (8 Abr 2020 às 23:18)

*13.7ºC*
*0.9mm* acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (9 Abr 2020 às 07:59)

*12.9ºC*, chuva fraca.

*4.8mm* acumulados desde as 0h.

*59.7mm* em Abril (56% da média mensal)


----------



## Nickname (9 Abr 2020 às 10:00)

*13ºC*
lntensificou-se na última hora,* 8.1mm* acumlados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2020 às 10:44)

Boas ....alguma fraca durante a noite e de momento mais certinha a cair ,com 14.6ºC e 2.0mm.

Dados de ontem 12.4ºC / 21.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2020 às 11:49)

Boas...acelarou ,com 4.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (9 Abr 2020 às 12:50)

*13.8ºC*
Chuva fraca, *10.2mm*


----------



## Nickname (9 Abr 2020 às 14:03)

*14ºC*
Parou finalmente de chover, acumulado de *11.7mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2020 às 15:46)

Boas...continua ainda não parou ,agora para a tarde mais fraca ,com 15.0ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## srr (9 Abr 2020 às 15:58)

11mm e dou por acabado o evento a frente já passou.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2020 às 18:58)

Boas..já não chove ,o sol apareceu por momentos ,continua nublado por nuvens baixas,com 15.7ºC e o dia rendeu 10.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2020 às 21:20)

Boas...noite calma ,só nublado por nuvens baixas ,com 15.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2020 às 22:23)

Boas...nevoeiro .


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Abr 2020 às 22:39)

Boa noite , Covilhã 14°c , depois de ma manhã e início de tarde com chuviscos e chuva fraca apareceram algumas abertas.
Volta a chover agora.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Abr 2020 às 23:08)

Ainda se mantém a chuva , agora fraca mas chegou a cair de forma moderada.








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (10 Abr 2020 às 09:05)

*11.8ºC*
Céu encoberto, apenas *0.3mm *acumulados desde as 0h.

O aeródromo já acumulou 4.5mm


----------



## Nickname (10 Abr 2020 às 09:05)

*11.8ºC*
Céu encoberto, apenas *0.3mm *acumulados desde as 0h.

O aeródromo já acumulou 4.5mm


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Abr 2020 às 10:28)

Bons dias.

Céu encoberto a Este e Sul, com abertas a Oeste, e algum, pouco, sol. Sem vento nem chuva, está tudo seco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2020 às 10:29)

Boas….hoje meio nublado ,temperatura a subir ,com 15.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem  14.2ºC / 15.9ºC e 10.0mm .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2020 às 12:05)

Boas...sol  e mais quente,máxima prevista 20.0ºC...vai a caminho ,com 19.3ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## Nickname (10 Abr 2020 às 12:22)

*15.4ºC*
Continua encoberto, vai chuviscando de vez em quando ainda, mas não acumulou mais.


----------



## Nickname (10 Abr 2020 às 14:50)

*14.1ºC*
Novo aguaceiro, finalmente acumulou qualquer coisa, *1mm* desde as 0h.

O aeródromo vai nos 8.2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2020 às 16:10)

Boas...já houve uma passagem de aguaceiros durante 15 minutos,deu 1.0mm,céu mais aberto e com 18.6ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Abr 2020 às 19:03)

A frente que afetou na passada manhã as regiões das Beiras para Norte já está em fase de dissipação. Neste momento restam apenas uns quantos aguaceiros na Meseta, sendo que parece que está a chover bem na zona de Mogadouro. 






Alguém está naquela zona?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2020 às 19:27)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,céu quase limpo ,com 17.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (10 Abr 2020 às 20:04)

*14.1ºC*
O Sol ainda fez uma aparição agora ao fim da tarde, elevando a máxima aos *16.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2020 às 21:29)

Boas….noite calma ,com 15.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.2ºC / 19.8ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (11 Abr 2020 às 02:45)

11.2°C // 83%Hr
Algumas nuvens.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2020 às 10:33)

Boas….sol quente ,algumas nuvens ,com 17.3ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2020 às 12:45)

Boas...ambiente mais quente ,algumas nuvens ,com 19.3ºC...boa temperatura .


----------



## Nickname (11 Abr 2020 às 12:58)

*16.2ºC*
Sol brilha por entre as nuvens aqui, mais nublado a Este.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2020 às 15:07)

Boas...mais nublado e abafado ,a máxima prevista de 20.0ºC já ficou para trás  e com 20.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (11 Abr 2020 às 16:16)

17.5°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a tentar vencer as nuvens.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2020 às 16:38)

Boas...sol e nuvens ...mais quente ,com 21.6ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Abr 2020 às 16:53)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 18.5ºc , céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco ao sol nota-se bem o calor .


----------



## Nickname (11 Abr 2020 às 18:50)

*15.4ºC*
Dia de muita nebulosidade ao largo, mas o Sol acabou por brilhar a maior parte do tempo.

Extremos do dia: *20ºC */* 8.6ºC *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2020 às 18:50)

Boas...no horizonte ...muito escuro para SEE ,vamos ver ,com 21.3ºC...ainda quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2020 às 20:33)

Boas...o escuro em aproximação  ,com ,a vir de ESE...uma escuridão imensa ,com 16.5ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Abr 2020 às 21:50)

Boa noite, Covilhã 16°c com céu parcialmente nublado
A animação está mais para nascente.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Abr 2020 às 22:04)

Está grande animação a Nordeste e Este da Guarda. Trovoada à noite, quem nao tem saudades.

Boa Páscoa a todos! Interior norte hoje a bombar e eu a recordar o meu primeiro tornado que vi em 2018.


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Abr 2020 às 07:58)

Bom dia, Covilhã 12°c com céu parcialmente nublado e chuviscano.
Mais a norte para a zona da Guarda está mais escuro
.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Abr 2020 às 08:10)

*11.8ºC*
Por aqui chove  torrencialmente!
Já *2.4mm* acumulados, e ainda agora começou a chover.


----------



## Nickname (12 Abr 2020 às 08:27)

Abrandou, mas ainda cai moderada a forte, já *7.8mm* acumulados em meia-hora de chuva.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Abr 2020 às 09:01)

Bom dia, antes demais Boa Páscoa para todos, ontem esteve um dia agradável sempre nublado com algumas abertas mesmo no final do dia. Hoje alguns pingos de chuva e 14,5°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Abr 2020 às 09:19)

*11.6ºC*
Nova intensificação nos últimos minutos.
*10mm* acumulados


----------



## Nickname (12 Abr 2020 às 09:48)

Continua a chuva, moderada nos últimos minutos.
*11.7mm*

Mais de 15mm na última hora em Trancozelos, Penalva do Castelo e em Chãs de Tavares, Mangualde, esta última já ultrapassou os 90mm em Abril.
*




*


----------



## dahon (12 Abr 2020 às 10:03)

Chove bem, só é pena não ter "banda sonora" acompanhada de espetáculo de luzes.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Abr 2020 às 10:18)

Bom dia. Chove de forma moderada a forte com gotas muito largas.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Abr 2020 às 10:31)

Boas, por aqui não chove e estão 15,7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2020 às 10:45)

Boas...ela  ainda andas passear pelo interior ,nada por aqui e a passar ao lado toda a noite ,só nublado e com 15.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 11.1ºC / 22.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (12 Abr 2020 às 10:52)

*11.9ºC*
Tudo igual, cai moderada e certinha mas pelo radar parece que vai abrandar.
*15mm
*
O grosso da precipitação anda agora pelo interior do distrito de Coimbra, em Tábua e Oliveira do Hospital.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2020 às 12:53)

Boas...já com sol e céu mais aberto pela zona ,com 16.8ºC...o sol quente já a faz subir .


----------



## Nickname (12 Abr 2020 às 13:50)

*14.1ºC*
Volta a chuviscar depois duma pausa de 3 horas na chuva.

Entretanto com as chuvas de hoje, das estações do ipma do distrito, só Moimenta da Beira e Pinhão se encontram abaixo dos 50mm neste mês, mas ambas por muito pouco.

Caramulinho, Vouzela, Oliveira de Frades, São Pedro do Sul e Chãs de Tavares acima dos 90mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Abr 2020 às 14:54)

Boas , pela Covilhã céu muito nublado com 16.3°c no auriol aos 610mts
Ao fim da manhã caiu alguma chuva fraca a moderada.
Vistas respetivamente para:noroeste , oeste e este:











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 14:58)

Alerta amarelo segundo o AEMET, queda de granizo 

O IPMA Portugal, não lança avisos . Eu estou neste momento a ajudar a população, estes avisos são importantes transmitir às pessoas e não podem ser ocultados. Espanha a trabalhar bem neste momento,


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2020 às 15:14)

Boas...mais sol e quente,com 19.8ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Abr 2020 às 15:42)

Na Cova da Beira parece que se estão a desenvolver algumas torres.

Na parte esquerda da foto mais ou menos sobre Caria:


----------



## huguh (12 Abr 2020 às 16:01)

já ouvi um ruido ao longe... Para já tudo calmo e sem chuva


----------



## huguh (12 Abr 2020 às 16:25)

já chove


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Abr 2020 às 16:42)

Células visíveis desde as webcams de vários aeródromos no Interior Norte.

Mirandela






Bragança






Mogadouro


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Abr 2020 às 16:50)

Continua nublado.

Para nascente:






Para poente:


----------



## Nickname (12 Abr 2020 às 17:07)

Muita nebulosidade em redor, principalmente a Este e Sudeste, mas mesmo assim o Sol vai brilhando. 
Temperatura agradável, *17ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Abr 2020 às 17:27)

Aeródromo de Bragança para noroeste.






EDIT  - bela shelfcloud.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Abr 2020 às 17:55)

Boa tarde, de momento não chove, 2,5mm e 18,0°C.

Vista poente e nascente:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Abr 2020 às 17:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aeródromo de Bragança para noroeste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A zona de Sanábria/Ourense está forte, tal e qual como a zona de Salamanca. Infelizmente, tudo para lá da fronteira... 





Do outro lado da fronteira, os acumulados também são bem interessantes. Na zona do Lago de Sanábria os acumulados já são superiores a 10 mm. Na zona de Salamanca, os acumulados também são bem significativos, de entre 5 a 10 mm.


----------



## Nickname (12 Abr 2020 às 17:56)

*16.8ºC*
Vão caindo umas pingas muito grossas, provocam uma mancha de uns  5cm de diâmetro no chão.


Para Este:





Não sai dos *15mm* o acumulado.
Em Chãs de Tavares, Mangualde já vai nos 29mm


Ouvi agora o primeiro trovão do dia!


----------



## dahon (12 Abr 2020 às 18:00)

Trovoada a S e SE.


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Abr 2020 às 18:06)

Com 16.5ºc na Covilhã , sobre a Cova da Beira um ligeiro vislumbre de arco iris , mais para nascente está bem escuro.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Abr 2020 às 18:09)

Eu estava capaz de dizer que ouvi um trovão mas dada a pasmaceira não ignoro a possibilidade de estar a sofrer alucinações auditivas.


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Abr 2020 às 18:11)

A evoluir


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Abr 2020 às 18:12)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu estava capaz de dizer que ouvi um trovão mas dada a pasmaceira não ignoro a possibilidade de estar a sofrer alucinações auditivas.


Há uma célula bem perto de Viseu neste momento, não é alucinação!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Abr 2020 às 18:13)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Há uma célula bem perto de Viseu neste momento, não é alucinação!



Mas não voltei a ouvir mais nada portanto não juro.


----------



## Nickname (12 Abr 2020 às 18:16)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Mas não voltei a ouvir mais nada portanto não juro.



Eu já ouvi uma meia dúzia e pelo radar está agressivo a Este da cidade.
Mas chuva ainda nada, e não parece que as células se estejam a aproximar.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Abr 2020 às 18:23)

Nickname disse:


> Eu já ouvi uma meia dúzia e pelo radar está agressivo a Este da cidade.
> Mas chuva ainda nada, e não parece que as células se estejam a aproximar.



Era pedir muito que a meteorologia colaborasse...


----------



## Nickname (12 Abr 2020 às 18:36)

Essas células deixaram 11mm em 20 minutos, em Travancela, no Sul do concelho do Sátão:

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEUVI4

A temperatura caiu dos 17.2ºC para os 12.2ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 18:42)

A cadência de raios da célula de Bragança é impressionante.


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Abr 2020 às 18:44)

Sobre a Cova da Beira ainda houve algumas promessas mas disso não passou.


----------



## Nickname (12 Abr 2020 às 18:46)

Nickname disse:


> Entretanto com as chuvas de hoje, das estações do ipma do distrito, só Moimenta da Beira e Pinhão se encontram abaixo dos 50mm neste mês, mas ambas por muito pouco.




Moimenta não se quis atrasar irremediavelmente, 20mm na última hora.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 18:48)

Ao bocado as bases das nuvens eram melhores, mais do estilo wall cloud americanas. 
Parabéns a todos pelas fotos que tiraram desta webcam, sensacional. Nem é preciso ir aos EUA gastar dinheiro a fotografar este tipo de nuvens, Bragança é melhor e mais barato.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Abr 2020 às 18:49)

magnusson73 disse:


> Sobre a Cova da Beira ainda houve algumas promessas mas disso não passou.


Na zona do Sabugal choveu bastante. A estação IPMA do Sabugal acumulou 1,8 mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Abr 2020 às 18:51)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Na zona do Sabugal choveu bastante. A estação IPMA do Sabugal acumulou 1,8 mm.


Sim ,para a zona da raia safaram-se.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2020 às 18:56)

Boas...mais um dia passar ao lado o pouco que houve ,céu mais aberto e vento fraco,com 16.9ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Abr 2020 às 19:34)

Para os lados de Penamacor:


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Abr 2020 às 20:06)

Boas, temperatura nos 15°C agora com mais nuvens.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Abr 2020 às 20:11)

*13.2ºC*
Fim de tarde calmo, máxima de *17.8ºC*, acumulado de *15mm*


Maiores acumulados do distrito (todos na metade Oriental do mesmo):
Trancozelos, Penalva do Castelo: 33.4mm
Chãs de Tavares, Mangualde: 30.4mm
Travancela, Sátão: 23.4mm
Moimenta da Beira: 21.3mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Abr 2020 às 20:30)

Uma pequena brincadeira 

Time-lapse feito com printscreens de 3 em 3 segundos da webcam do aeródromo de Bragança.


Fonte das imagens: https://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=en&station_id=12


----------



## Dan (12 Abr 2020 às 21:08)

Algumas descargas aqui à volta, principalmente a este e nordeste. Ainda chegou a chover um pouco no final da tarde. Mas o sol foi o elemento predominante.

Para norte.





Para sul.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2020 às 21:11)

*25.7mm* na última hora em Moncorvo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2020 às 21:13)

Boas...noite calma ,ligeira brisa WNW,com 15.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.2ºC / 20.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (12 Abr 2020 às 21:15)

Volta a chover por aqui. 13,3ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 9,9ºC / 19,9ºC


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Abr 2020 às 21:16)

Agora com 15ºc na Covilhã , precipitação hoje só da parte da manhã , primeiro com alguns chuviscos e depois para o fim da manhã com chuva fraca e moderada.
De tarde muitas nuvens mas sem precipitação.
Deixo time~lapse de hoje à tarde do período em que apareceu o arco iris e com a célula mais promissora e que não deu em nada.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Abr 2020 às 00:41)

11.6°C
Tudo calmo. Tirando uma chuvinha de manhã, foi um dia de alternância sol/nublado. Pareceu-me não ter havido calor suficiente na parte da manhã em que esteve nublado, ao inverso de outros locais, para as trovoadas da tarde. Veremos amanhã..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (13 Abr 2020 às 08:32)

Vai chuviscando, *9.9ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Abr 2020 às 08:57)

Bom dia, chuva fraca e 11°C.

Foto tirada a caminho do trabalho
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (13 Abr 2020 às 09:28)

*10.1ºC*, vai-se intensificando, chuva fraca.
*0.6mm* acumulados


----------



## Nickname (13 Abr 2020 às 11:40)

*9.3ºC*

Começou e acabou de chover precisamente nas mesmas horas de ontem, das 8h30 às 11h30h aproximadamente.
Mas hoje em muito menor quantidade, *2.4mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2020 às 14:45)

Boas...mais limpo pela manhã e nublado agora pela tarde ,ambiente mais fresco,com 16.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (13 Abr 2020 às 15:28)

*13.1ºC*
Recomeça agora a chover.


----------



## huguh (13 Abr 2020 às 16:41)

chove com intensidade!


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Abr 2020 às 17:06)

Vai chovendo aqui em CB, sem vento. O sol não se vê, céu carregado com nuvens de baixa altitude, apenas uma aberta a Oeste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2020 às 17:08)

Boas...os primeiros aguaceiros do dia ,com 15.3ºC.


----------



## huguh (13 Abr 2020 às 17:16)

huguh disse:


> chove com intensidade!



sol agora...


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Abr 2020 às 17:28)

Parou, não deve ter rendido mais do que 1mm.


----------



## Nickname (13 Abr 2020 às 17:52)

*9.1ºC
*
Chuva fraca, não passa disto hoje!!
*4.8mm *acumulados.

Máxima: *14.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2020 às 19:45)

Boas...céu mais limpo e vento fraco,com 14.1ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Abr 2020 às 19:47)

Boas, Covilhã 13°c , dia de céu muito nublado com dois períodos de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, um ao fim da manhã e outro já mais para o fim da tarde.

Vista atual para nascente:






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2020 às 20:05)

*Pôr do sol com a trovoada a desenvolver-se aqui na fronteira norte.*
*



*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2020 às 21:40)

Boas...noite calma ,com 12.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 8.6ºC / 18.4ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Abr 2020 às 22:56)

Se não se dissipar, teremos festa.. 




edit: parece que deixou chuva intensa na zona de Elvas.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (14 Abr 2020 às 02:59)

Passou de raspão. Mesmo assim deu para um aguaceiro moderado.

Registo 10.6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Abr 2020 às 08:57)

Bom dia , Covilhã 10.8°c no auriol a 610mts , céu nublado e vento fraco, o solo molhado sinal da precipitação que caiu durante a noite.









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2020 às 13:16)

Boas...já era para cá estar ,meio nublado e algum vento ,com 17.8ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Abr 2020 às 13:22)

Boas 15.6°c na Covilhã , céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco, durante a manhã apenas me apercebi de um pequeno aguaceiro pouco depois das 9h.








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2020 às 14:58)

Queda de granizo aparente a NW do aeródromo de Bragança.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2020 às 15:08)

Boas...meio nublado pela zona ,por enquanto ainda a passar ao largo a ,com 18.8ºC e o vento aumentar de SSE .


----------



## Dan (14 Abr 2020 às 18:13)

Um intenso aguaceiro, talvez com saraiva, associado a uma pequena trovoada que está a passar aqui a norte.


----------



## Dan (14 Abr 2020 às 18:30)

Era mesmo granizo ou saraiva, ainda acabou por cair algum granizo quase da dimensão da saraiva aqui na rua.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2020 às 19:27)

Boas...isto hoje por aqui foi um dia deserto ...seco ,poucas nuvens  e com 16.5ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Abr 2020 às 19:46)

Boas, Covilhã 16°c a tarde foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Agora para nascente:





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Abr 2020 às 21:31)

A seguir esta célula a nascente






O primeiro que apanhei


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2020 às 21:34)

Boas...noite calma ,mais estrelas do que nuvens ,com 15.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.6ºC / 19.4ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Abr 2020 às 21:43)

Pessoal essa celula promete!!!!


----------



## Bajorious (14 Abr 2020 às 22:36)

Mesmo ao lado 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (14 Abr 2020 às 22:55)

Por aqui apenas se avista uns clarões a Este e pouco mais. Vamos ver como segue a noite.


----------



## huguh (14 Abr 2020 às 23:59)

Já chove bem


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Abr 2020 às 00:29)

Chegou a Vila Real.
Chove bem e algum vento.


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Abr 2020 às 00:38)

Chuva quase desapareceu e ouviu-se um trovão ao longe.


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Abr 2020 às 00:41)

Imagens da trovoada de ontem vista da Covilhã para nascente , as descargas terão sido todas ou quase todas em Espanha a mais de 40km.


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Abr 2020 às 00:51)

Agora tudo calmo por aqui.


----------



## Rafa111 (15 Abr 2020 às 01:02)

Ummm, de acordo com o "radar" parece que daqui a uns minutos vai haver festa para estes lados

Edit: Já chove por aqui


----------



## Bajorious (15 Abr 2020 às 01:26)

Agora sim, pelo radar parece que vem direita aqui, de sul para norte..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Abr 2020 às 02:49)

Chuva forte na Covilhã.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (15 Abr 2020 às 02:58)

magnusson73 disse:


> Chuva forte na Covilhã.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


E pelo radar são só ecos verdes e azuis.
Os ecos amarelo/laranja passam todos ao lado..
O vento também se intensificou.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Abr 2020 às 08:04)

Bom dia, depois de me ter acordado durante a noite eis que a chuva forte me torna a fazer o mesmo agora, entretanto passou a chuva fraca e parece que vai manter-se por aqui um pouco.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Abr 2020 às 08:50)

Na Covilhã com 9°c , agora apenas chuviscando.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2020 às 10:40)

Pouco se passou ontem e hoje.
Só agora na última hora e meia tem chovido com alguma intensidade, *7.8mm* acumulados.

Já é o 10º dia com chuva em Abril e só agora se atingiram os *85mm *(80% da média mensal)


Tenho registado as precipitações horárias de todas as estações do distrito no excel, já que por vezes a precipitação diária não aparece no relatório no dia seguinte, mesmo que lhes falte o valor de apenas uma ou outra hora ( valor horário esse que eu calculo triangulando com as estações mais próximas e tendo em conta as caracteristicas das estações, fazendo uma apróximação sempre por defeito)

Top 10 de Abril até às 10h de hoje:

São Pedro do Sul( valor aproximado): 122mm
Caramulinho, Tondela (valor aproximado): 118mm
Chãs de Tavares, Mangualde: 113mm
Vouzela: 111.9mm
Oliveira de Frades: 108.9mm
Sátão: 103.9mm
Penalva do Castelo: 100mm
Vila Nova de Paiva: 88.5mm
Mortágua: 86mm
Viseu aeródromo: 85.5mm

Quando o Caramulinho está off, tenho adicionado os valores horários desta estação:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOJOO1

Atenção que São Pedro do Sul e Vouzela, são estações na Serra da Arada (mais de 1000m) e Penoita (mais de 800m) respetivamente.
Por exemplo, Vouzela(vila) a 259m de altitude vai nos 73mm mensais
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEUVO3

Estação essa que tem a mais alta média das máximas de Abril, para todas as estações wunderground + ipma(do distrito), *19.6ºC*
No polo oposto, Várzea da Serra, Tarouca tem a mais baixa média das mínimas,* 5ºC
*
Com o que me entretenho durante a quarentena


----------



## Serrano (15 Abr 2020 às 11:17)

Manhã de chuva no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 9ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Abr 2020 às 11:21)

Noite com muita chuva, infelizmente ontem tive um insónia, por volta da 1 da manhã estava a chover bem, e às 3 da manhã ainda chovia. Hoje de manhã está escuro, com aguaceiros frequentes, não está frio nem vento.


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Abr 2020 às 11:42)

Depois de uma manhã nublada, a chuva chega a Vila Real.


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Abr 2020 às 11:44)

Chove bem agora, mas já está a abrandar.

EDIT:
Muito vento agora, mas de onde é que veio tanto vento de repente?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2020 às 11:47)

Boas...chegou ,alguma chuva durante a noite e madrugada ,agora pela manhã têm sido hás pancadas repentinas ,hoje mais fresco,com 12.9ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## Dan (15 Abr 2020 às 12:26)

A trovoada e o vento desta madrugada deixaram a rua neste estado. Esta manhã, as flores de cerejeira que o vento arrancou.
*




*


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Abr 2020 às 12:33)

Relâmpago agora mesmo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Abr 2020 às 12:35)

Bom dia, trovoada para este
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2020 às 12:50)

Boas...trovoada chuva bem forte e vento .


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Abr 2020 às 13:16)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 11.4°c , manhã  de muita chuva acumulado acima de 20 mm de certeza.
Por volta das 12h apercebi-me de 2 trovões.



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2020 às 13:22)

*11.1ºC*
Chuva forte nos últimos minutos.
*9mm* acumulados.

Novamente a metade mais interior do distrito a ser mais beneficiada.
22 mm no Sátão, 16mm em Vila Nova de Paiva, 12mm em Chãs de Tavares


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Abr 2020 às 13:22)

Trovoada para os lados da Lousã
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (15 Abr 2020 às 13:52)

bastante chuva durante a manhã e continua a chover bem


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Abr 2020 às 14:11)

Boa tarde , sem chuva agora na Covilhã , contraste atual :
para norte e este muito escuro e para sul e oeste com abertas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2020 às 14:33)

Boas...sol e aguaceiros ,com 14.9ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2020 às 14:50)

Dan disse:


> A trovoada e o vento desta madrugada deixaram a rua neste estado. Esta manhã, as flores de cerejeira que o vento arrancou.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bem que me parecia que esse "granizo" tinha uma cor um tanto ou quanto estranha...


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2020 às 15:00)

11.3°C Chuva forte na última meia hora.
14.1mm acumulados.

9.8mm no Caramulinho das 13 às 14h


----------



## Bajorious (15 Abr 2020 às 15:23)

magnusson73 disse:


> Boa tarde , sem chuva agora na Covilhã , contraste atual :
> para norte e este muito escuro e para sul e oeste com abertas.


Tem sido tudo ao lado, uma tristeza..
A zona de Idanha, Sabugal sempre com ecos laranja/vermelho.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2020 às 16:39)

10 minutos de chuva moderada, seguidos de um minutinho de granizo e chuva torrencial!!

Temperatura estava nos *13.8ºC* (máxima do dia até ao momento), antes de começar a chover.
Baixou agora para os *10.9ºC *no fim da granizada.

*16.9mm* acumulados.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Abr 2020 às 16:45)

Acho que as alucinações auditivas regressaram. Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão.


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2020 às 16:47)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Acho que as alucinações auditivas regressaram. Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão.



Desta vez foi só um mesmo.

Lá vai ela a caminho do Sátão, hoje vai lá tudo dar, acumulado próximo dos 30mm.






48.5mm em Manteigas
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IMANTE2


----------



## Mjhb (15 Abr 2020 às 17:13)

Apanhei em cheio na estrada o eco roxo das 16h40 a este de Viseu. Não sei como é que isto aconteceu, mas entre o Recheio e o Intermarché (nem 3min) ficou tudo negro e começou do nada a cair uma pedrada de granizo ensurdecedora. Só tive tempo de por o carro num pátio coberto dum estranho qualquer (se ler isto, desculpe), antes que me partisse alguma coisa no carro. Um estalo pequeno já lá ficou


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2020 às 17:23)

Boas...só ventania ...a chuva foi-se ,com sol e nuvens,com 16.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2020 às 20:09)

*10.2ºC*, finalmente acalmou, bela tarde!!
*20.4mm *acumulados.

Extremos do dia: *13.8ºC* / *8.2ºC
*
Valores na ordem dos 25/30mm em Sátão, Mezio, Várzea da Serra e Santa Comba Dão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2020 às 21:32)

Boas...noite calma ,com 12.1ºC e vento mais fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Abr 2020 às 22:19)

Boa noite ,Covilhã 11.5ºc no auriol a 610 mts.
Manhã de chuva , tarde de aguaceiros (por vezes fortes) e de abertas e inicio de noite sem precipitação ,céu pouco nublado (exceto para a Serra que estava com capacete acima dos 1200mts.) e vento a aumentar um pouco de intensidade

Fim de tarde parcialmente nublado

Para nascente .:





Para noroeste ainda chuviscava na encosta:






Para sudoeste:






Já ao anoitecer com mais abertas dava para ver Vénus:









Bajorious disse:


> Tem sido tudo ao lado, uma tristeza..
> A zona de Idanha, Sabugal sempre com ecos laranja/vermelho.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk



Ainda não foi desta vez , tudo para os lados de Espanha e para o outro lado da Serra.


----------



## Bajorious (16 Abr 2020 às 05:05)

Caem agora os primeiros aguaceiros desta nova frente

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (16 Abr 2020 às 08:25)

*9.6ºC*
Vai chovendo moderadamente.

*2.4mm* desde as 0h
Abril chega finalmente aos *100mm*(95% da média mensal)


----------



## Mjhb (16 Abr 2020 às 08:35)

Bom dia! Eis que começa mais um dia com boas prometas de chuva. Por enquanto, cai certinha e moderada desde, pelo menos, as 7h15


----------



## Nickname (16 Abr 2020 às 09:51)

*9.8ºC*
Já abrandou, mas ainda vai chovendo.
*13.2mm* acumulados.

Grande mancha de precipitação:







13.3mm em Vouzela na última hora, perto dos 145mm em Abril


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Abr 2020 às 09:59)

Bom dia , na Covilhã está a ser uma manhã de muita chuva moderada a forte .


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Abr 2020 às 10:02)

Chuva diluviana agora.


----------



## Nickname (16 Abr 2020 às 10:17)

*9.6ºC*
Chuva muito forte nos últimos minutos, *15.2mm*


Já 37m em Manteigas
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IMANTE2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2020 às 11:32)

Bom dia ...fique em casa por está a chover ,desde as 7h30m certinha e a cair na vertical ,assim é que eu gosto ,neste momento parou de chover e o sol apareceu durante alguns segundos,com 12.1ºC e 13.0mm...o mês já vai com 100.0mm de chuva.

Dados de ontem 9.8ºC / 17.2ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Abr 2020 às 12:06)

Não chove na Covilhã desde cerca das 11h45m , foi uma excelente rega sempre a cair moderada a forte excetuando o período das 10h às 10h15m pois ai foi muito forte.

Acumulado de algumas estações do ipma até às 11h

Aldeia de Souto 15mm
Fundão 26mm
Penhas Douradas 20.9mm
Sabugal 18.5mm

Infelizmente a estação da Covilhã nunca mais apareceu e a da Guarda parece que vai pelo mesmo caminho.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (16 Abr 2020 às 12:38)

magnusson73 disse:


> Não chove na Covilhã desde cerca das 11h45m , foi uma excelente rega sempre a cair moderada a forte excetuando o período das 10h às 10h15m pois ai foi muito forte.
> 
> Acumulado de algumas estações do ipma até às 11h
> 
> ...



A estação do colega de fórum Alfredo Calado (_*meteoestrela*_), no Bairro Municipal, acumulou 29,4mm desde a meia-noite e está a duas décimas dos 200mm no acumulado mensal!!! (Bem bom para os carvalhos que terão nascido das bolotas que semeei, por ali perto, nas férias de Natal...)

É uma pena que a estação do aeródromo, como outras da rede do IPMA, esteja há tanto tempo offline...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2020 às 12:52)

magnusson73 disse:


> Não chove na Covilhã desde cerca das 11h45m , foi uma excelente rega sempre a cair moderada a forte excetuando o período das 10h às 10h15m pois ai foi muito forte.
> 
> Acumulado de algumas estações do ipma até às 11h
> 
> ...


Uma estação netatmo que está na zona Norte da cidade da Covilhã, acumulou 25mm.
Outra, nos arredores acumulou também 25mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 14:38)

Amigos do Interior Centro e Norte: parece que vão levar com bombas esta tarde!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2020 às 14:42)

Boas...já não choveu mais ,agora é sol e nuvens ,e o raio do vento já presente ,com 16.7ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (16 Abr 2020 às 16:42)

Mais um chuvisco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2020 às 16:53)

Boas...já chegou a segunda vaga do dia ,venha chuva ,e com vontade ,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (16 Abr 2020 às 17:29)

Células a dirigirem-se para NE. Além desta, há várias espalhadas pelo território com ecos vermelhos/roxos no radar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (16 Abr 2020 às 17:32)

magnusson73 disse:


> Não chove na Covilhã desde cerca das 11h45m , foi uma excelente rega sempre a cair moderada a forte excetuando o período das 10h às 10h15m pois ai foi muito forte.
> 
> Acumulado de algumas estações do ipma até às 11h
> 
> ...


A estação da Covilhã do SNIRH diz que vai com 112,2 mm acumulados. E duvido que o IPMA abandone uma estação de uma capital de distrito, embora tenha algumas dúvidas pelo que (não) estão a fazer com a do Cabo Carvoeiro...


----------



## Albifriorento (16 Abr 2020 às 18:47)

N_Fig disse:


> A estação da Covilhã do SNIRH diz que vai com 112,2 mm acumulados. *E duvido que o IPMA abandone uma estação de uma capital de distrito*, embora tenha algumas dúvidas pelo que (não) estão a fazer com a do Cabo Carvoeiro...



Alto aí e pára o baile, Covilhã capital de distrito desde quando???


----------



## N_Fig (16 Abr 2020 às 18:53)

Albifriorento disse:


> Alto aí e pára o baile, Covilhã capital de distrito desde quando???


Estava a falar da da Guarda, falaste de ambas no teu comentário. A da Covilhã não ponho as mãos no fogo, principalmente quando há uma estação do SNIRH também, a do IPMA é "dispensável"


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Abr 2020 às 19:51)

Boas , Covilhã 12.7ºc no auriol a 610mts. , tarde de céu muito nublado e com aguaceiros fracos, cai mais um agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2020 às 20:12)

Boas...o resto da tarde têm sido com algumas gravanadas de ,coisa de pouca duração ,céu limpo pela zona  e já com algum fresco acompanhar ,com 13.5ºC e 14.0mm.


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2020 às 21:55)

A estação de Várzea está com o valor de precipitação errado.
Segue com 22,6mm hoje.


----------



## Bajorious (17 Abr 2020 às 03:13)

Chuva moderada, sem parar, na última hora. E mais a caminho..
Estação meteoestrela com 12.8 mm.
Registo 10.6°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Abr 2020 às 03:51)

*10.3ºC*
Aqui também chove bem , *7.5mm *acumulados.


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Abr 2020 às 07:30)

Bom dia, chuva forte na Covilhã  .
Acordei várias vezes durante a noite com períodos de chuva forte .





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Abr 2020 às 08:47)

*10ºC*
Noite e inicio de manhã muito chuvosos
*20.4mm* acumulados.
A caminho dos* 150mm *mensais.

As duas frentes paralelas que passaram a meio da noite uns 25km a Norte e imediatamente a Sul da Serra da Estrela a fazerem-se notar nos acumulados do dia, eu fiquei mesmo no limite NW duma dessas frentes:






33.3mm no Mezio até às 8h, já leva quase 100mm desde dia 15 de Abril, pena ter passado os primeiros 10 dias do mês sem dados de precipitação.

Sátão, Oliveira de Frades, São Pedro do Sul, Vouzela, Caramulinho, Chãs de Tavares entre os 160 e os 180mm mensais.

No distrito apenas São João da Pesqueira e Pinhão não atingiram os 90mm neste mês, considerando todas as estações ipma e wunderground.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2020 às 10:37)

Boas...manhã com muita ...este mês é mesmo Abril águas mil ,de momento não chove e com boas abertas ,com 14.2ºC e 11.0mm.

Dados de ontem 10.9ºC / 17.5ºC e 14.0mm.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2020 às 11:57)

Por aqui, aguaceiros moderados a intensos ocasionais e de curta duração (max. 10-15min), mas o suficiente para alargar os terrenos que estão saturados já vários dias. Já desde dezembro que não ouvia a ribeira tão forte


----------



## Nickname (17 Abr 2020 às 12:06)

*11.3ºC*
*22.2m* depois de mais um bom aguaceiro.

43mm no Mezio


----------



## Bajorious (17 Abr 2020 às 12:54)

Noite de chuva pela Covilhã. Estação meteoestrela com 33.2 mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Abr 2020 às 13:16)

Boa tarde. Covilhã 14ºc no auriol a 610mts. ,muita chuva durante a noite e inicio da manhã.
Depois das 9h a chuva acalmou tendo havido alguns aguaceiros fracos durante o resto da manhã .

À pouco sobre o concelho de Belmonte :


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2020 às 15:04)

Boas...de vez em quando...lá cai uma gravanada ...sol e nuvens,com 17.1ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Nickname (17 Abr 2020 às 19:55)

*12.3ºC*, tarde calma mas ainda com alguns aguaceiros.
Máxima:* 15.8ºC*
*24.9mm *acumulados.

Top 3 ipma do distrito:
Mezio: 45.4mm
Sátão: 34.9mm
Carregal do Sal: 33.1mm


Mais de 66mm em Midões, Tábua


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2020 às 20:33)

Várzea da Serra segue com 33,4mm hoje.
145,4mm este mês.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2020 às 20:44)

Boas...parece que vamos voltar aos dias calmos ...se a coisa não falhar é coisa de poucos dias ,céu limpo e vento fraco,temperatura a descer,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2020 às 23:35)

Boas...noite calma ,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2020 às 10:58)

Boas…neblina pela manhã ,céu com algumas nuvens aparecer ,o sol vai aquecendo o planeta ,com 16.5ºC.

Dados de ontem 11.2ºC / 18.2ºC e 11.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (18 Abr 2020 às 11:15)

Hoje é dia para secar!!!

Céu pouco nublado, *14.6°C*
Mínima: *6°C*


----------



## Nickname (18 Abr 2020 às 15:34)

*18.3ºC*, céu muito nublado.

Um dia bem típico da segunda metade de Abril em termos de temperaturas:






Os 13ºC são em Várzea da Serra, teve uma mínima de 2.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2020 às 15:35)

Boas ...hoje é para secar ,bom ambiente na rua com sol quente,com 19.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (18 Abr 2020 às 17:21)

Vento fraco, céu pouco nublado, temperatura em queda, *17.7ºC*
Máxima: *19.4ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2020 às 18:50)

Episódio de trovoada agora mesmo, nestas zonas.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2020 às 19:04)

A evolução das células


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2020 às 19:09)

Célula em desenvolvimento a Oeste de Vilar Formoso.


----------



## huguh (18 Abr 2020 às 20:10)

por aqui vai chovendo na ultima meia hora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2020 às 20:15)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 16.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (18 Abr 2020 às 21:48)

*11ºC, *vento moderado e desagradável.

Por Várzea da Serra, Tarouca ainda acumulou 4.3mm
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ITAROUCA3

E 1.1mm na estação do ipma de São Pedro do Sul


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2020 às 22:39)

Boas….noite calma com algum vento de WNW,com 14.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 20.1ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Abr 2020 às 00:36)

Curioso que, durante as últimas horas, tem estado uma célula quase "parada" na região de Foz Coa. Quais serão os acumulados naquela zona? Infelizmente, não sabemos, pois não há quase ninguém a viver naquela zona.


----------



## Nickname (19 Abr 2020 às 10:16)

Céu nublado, *11.1ºC*
Mínima:* 5.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2020 às 10:29)

Boas...muito solinho  e já quente...bom dia para o corte da relva no jardim ,com 16.5ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Bajorious (19 Abr 2020 às 13:15)

Boas.
Esta célula formou-se no topo da serra e seguiu pelo flanco Este da cidade. Bastante escuro para aquele lado. Alguns trovões ao longe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (19 Abr 2020 às 14:19)

14°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar, mas foi bem audível um trovão cerca das 13 horas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2020 às 16:01)

Boas...sol   e quente,algumas nuvens a enfeitar o céu ,com 20.3ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Abr 2020 às 17:03)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 17.9ºc no auriol a 610mts com máxima de 18.8ºc .
O dia amanheceu com céu limpo que ao aos poucos foi dando lugar a algumas nuvens, pouco depois das 12h. apanhei uma valente chuvada(cerca de 30 minutos) acompanhada pelo menos por dois trovões pois encontrava-me na encosta da Serra por cima da Vila do Carvalho.
Pela cidade a chuva foi pouca pelo que me diz a restante família.

Agora para nascente:


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Abr 2020 às 18:50)

Bajorious disse:


> Boas.
> Esta célula formou-se no topo da serra e seguiu pelo flanco Este da cidade. Bastante escuro para aquele lado. Alguns trovões ao longe.
> 
> 
> ...



Valente chuvada que apanhei por causa dela pois encontrava-me na encosta da Serra por cima da Vila do Carvalho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2020 às 19:40)

Boas….hoje estão viradas para a vizinha Espanha ,céu limpo e ventania ,com 15.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (19 Abr 2020 às 19:42)

*12.8ºC*
Dia muito parecido com o de ontem, o Sol brilhou a tarde praticamente toda, apesar de ter havido também muita nebulosidade, principalmente de Nordeste a Sudeste.
Máxima: *18.6ºC*


Houve tal como ontem, precipitação na metade norte do distrito da Guarda, por exemplo na zona de Pinhel parece ter chovido bem, pelo que fui vendo no radar, mas a estação wunderground da cidade parece ter o pluviómetro avariado.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (19 Abr 2020 às 21:24)

magnusson73 disse:


> Valente chuvada que apanhei por causa dela pois encontrava-me na encosta da Serra por cima da Vila do Carvalho.



Não me digas que foste lá de propósito plantar aqueles carvalhitos...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2020 às 22:13)

Boas...já não há pachorra para CMTV e TVIs a conversa é sempre a mesma e repetitiva ,mais um serão de NETFLIX ,saudades de ver um jogo de futubol ,lá fora muita ventania e com 12.4ºC e que a chuva volta amanhã.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 20.6ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Abr 2020 às 23:00)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Não me digas que foste lá de propósito plantar aqueles carvalhitos...


Foram plantados na sexta feira, estão na encosta perto da estrada que vai do Sineiro para o Bairro de S.vicente de Paulo na zona do "Paredes"onde de miúdo disfrutei de muitas brincadeiras até que o incêndio de 89 ou 90 destruiu tudo.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2020 às 10:58)

Boas...parece que vêm por ai mais ...o céu vai ficando carregado de nuvens ,com 14.0ºC e algum vento de W.


----------



## Nickname (20 Abr 2020 às 13:56)

*14ºC*
Ainda nada por aqui, apenas céu nublado.
A mínima foi mais amena que nos últimos dias, *7.7ºC*


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Abr 2020 às 14:49)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...parece que vêm por ai mais ...o céu vai ficando carregado de nuvens ,com 14.0ºC e algum vento de W.


Caíram uns pingos à pouco, de resto, tudo seco por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2020 às 15:08)

Boas...já chegou  e parece vir com vontade  .


----------



## Nickname (20 Abr 2020 às 15:18)

*12.6ºC*, já chove moderadamente.

*0.3mm *acumulados.


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Abr 2020 às 15:53)

Boa tarde, chuva moderada na Covilhã desde cerca das 15h30m.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (20 Abr 2020 às 16:01)

*9.1ºC*, continua a chuva moderada a forte.
*4.2mm*

*




*

11.2mm em São João do Monte, na Serra do Caramulo.


----------



## Nickname (20 Abr 2020 às 16:21)

*8.3ºC*, fresquinho, fresquinho!!

*6.9mm* acumulados, uma hora depois de ter começado a chover.


----------



## huguh (20 Abr 2020 às 16:51)

33 dias sem sair de casa. e que bem sabe ouvir a chuva a cair la fora. chove bem


----------



## Nickname (20 Abr 2020 às 16:51)

*9.1ºC*
Já abrandou, mas ainda vai chovendo fraco.
*8.4mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2020 às 17:03)

Boas...bem chovida ,com 10.1ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (20 Abr 2020 às 17:47)

Boas. Chuva moderada na última hora. Acumulado meteoestrela 10.0 mm.
Mesmo assim a maior intensidade a situar-se a NO da serra.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2020 às 19:56)

Boas...parece vir mais no horizonte ,com 10.3ºC e vento mais fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Abr 2020 às 19:58)

Boas, fim de tarde fresquinho pela Covilhã ,  9.5°c no auriol a 610mts.com máxima de 15°c.
Agora com céu nublado, sem precipitação, depois de durante a tarde ter chovido de forma moderada.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (20 Abr 2020 às 20:33)

*8.4ºC*, o acumulado ficou-se pelos *9mm*.

Máxima: *15.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2020 às 23:04)

Boas...noite calma...nada se mexe ,mercúrio não se mexe ,com 10.2ºC e nublado .


----------



## Nickname (20 Abr 2020 às 23:27)

A noite segue bem fresquinha, *6.3ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento, não mais choveu.

Acho que esta foto merece ser partilhada.
Na zona envolvente ao São Macário, este ano particularmente bonita!!




https://www.facebook.com/groups/forum.spsul/permalink/1860130240784049/

E ainda não estamos em Maio, mês em que a urze e a carqueja estão no seu auge de cor.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Abr 2020 às 00:29)

Nickname disse:


> A noite segue bem fresquinha, *6.3ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento, não mais choveu.
> 
> Acho que esta foto merece ser partilhada.
> Na zona envolvente ao São Macário, este ano particularmente bonita!!
> ...



Que foto fantástica!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Abr 2020 às 01:03)

Nickname disse:


> A noite segue bem fresquinha, *6.3ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento, não mais choveu.
> 
> Acho que esta foto merece ser partilhada.
> Na zona envolvente ao São Macário, este ano particularmente bonita!!
> ...


Maravilhosa   Obrigado pela partilha 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (21 Abr 2020 às 09:12)

*7.9ºC*, céu nublado.
Pelos vistos ainda choveu qualquer coisa durante a noite, *0.3mm* acumulados.

Mínima: *5.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2020 às 10:51)

Boas...nuvens e algumas abertas ,com 13.6ºC e desta noite 1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 8.5ºC / 16.9ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (21 Abr 2020 às 13:33)

*14.1ºC*
Céu nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2020 às 15:45)

Boas...nublado e meio abafado ,com 18.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2020 às 19:51)

Boas...já com céu limpo e brisa de WNW,com 15.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2020 às 22:13)

Boas….ventania e céu limpo ,com 13.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 18.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (21 Abr 2020 às 23:50)

*9.6ºC*, vento fraco a moderado.

O céu acabou por ir limpando ao longo da tarde, ainda houve vastos períodos de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: *17.1ºC* (precisamente na média das máximas de Abril)
Mínima:* 5.1ºC *(0.9ºC abaixo da média)
Precipitação:* 0.3mm*


----------



## joselamego (22 Abr 2020 às 01:36)

Nickname disse:


> A noite segue bem fresquinha, *6.3ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento, não mais choveu.
> 
> Acho que esta foto merece ser partilhada.
> Na zona envolvente ao São Macário, este ano particularmente bonita!!
> ...


Top

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (22 Abr 2020 às 10:28)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo, com algumas (poucas) nuvens, está um céu com um azul maravilhoso, o sol brilha, não há vento, e a temperatura está muito agradável, hoje provavelmente poderá subir acima dos 20ºC.


----------



## Nickname (22 Abr 2020 às 11:16)

Céu muito nublado, *14ºC*

A mínima foi fresca, *4.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2020 às 15:33)

Boas...hoje dia de Primavera ,muito sol pela manhã e mais nuvens pela tarde,sol quentinho ,com 21.0ºC.


----------



## tomalino (22 Abr 2020 às 16:54)

*Trovoada e granizo provocam estragos em produções de fruta e legumes no Vale da Vilariça*
Qua, 22/04/2020 - 13:12

A trovoada acompanhada de granizo forte causou estragos em várias produções do Vale da Vilariça, durante a tarde do passado domingo.
A tempestade deixou marcas mais visíveis na zona Norte do Vale, e há produtores que receiam a perda total de colheitas. É o caso de Gil Freixo, que produz pêssegos e nectarinas.

“Ainda não temos a certeza mas, possivelmente, 100% da produção foi à vida. A fruta vai cicatrizar e ficar boa para comer. Ainda assim, as pessoas comem os olhos e o aspeto não fica igual. Vai ter uns furos e algumas feridas.
Houve vários produtores de pêssego e cereja que também saíram muito prejudicados.”

Wilson Alves, produtor de frutos e hortícolas, conta que os danos nas suas produções não foram tão graves, mas que o granizo ainda danificou cebolo e folhas de diospireiro:

“Os estragos aqui não foram tantos. Isto foi uma corda que apanhou mais a zona Norte. Mesmo assim, danificou-me o cebolo porque lhe partiu a rama. Conseguimos curar com cálcio mas como está no ponto de saída tem menos apresentação, porque tem o caule partido. Também fiquei com algumas folhas do diospireiro furadas porque o fruto ainda está um pouco atrasado. Na zona Sul, felizmente, os estragos são menores”, conta.

Os produtores do Vale da Vilariça receberam ontem a visita de técnicos para avaliar os prejuízos agrícolas, mas a esperança na recuperação do valor perdido é escassa, confessa Gil Freixo.

“Não nos foi dito nada em concreto. Nós seguros não temos, agora vão fazer um relatório para o Ministério da Agricultura e depois vão ver. Não nos disseram mais nada. Não tenho muitas esperanças”, afirmou. 

Ainda sem querer avançar números quanto aos valores destes danos, este produtor não nega que “são prejuízos muito avultados”. Escrito por Onda Livre (CIR).

Fonte: http://brigantia.pt/noticia/trovoad...vXI4CFP5zNRBV509UhJsDcacmE9Ud4TADzUs62o-raoAQ


----------



## Nickname (22 Abr 2020 às 17:06)

Aqui aqueceu bem, não estava à espera de tanto, máxima de *19.4ºC*

Agora céu cada vez mais nublado, com *16.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2020 às 21:40)

Boas...noite calma ,com 14.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.9ºC / 21.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2020 às 10:38)

Boas….hoje é para aquecer ,nuvens altas e médias ,já com 17.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (23 Abr 2020 às 12:16)

*20°C *já, depois duma mínima de *5.8°C*


Viseu cidade, era mesmo a estação mais quente do país às 11h, exceptuando as do Algarve.
*
*


----------



## Nickname (23 Abr 2020 às 15:03)

*21.3ºC*, dia mais quente do mês por aqui.

Temperaturas típicas de meados de Maio:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2020 às 15:17)

Boas...nublado e abafado ,com 20.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (23 Abr 2020 às 19:11)

*19.8ºC*, ligeira brisa.
Hoje aqueceu mesmo bem, foi aos *22.1ºC*

A vila de Vouzela passou os 25ºC
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEUVO3*
*

*
*


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Abr 2020 às 19:49)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 18ºc no auriol a 610 mts com máxima de 21.3ºc, dia de céu parcialmente nublado com o sol bem forte entre as nuvens.
À pouco para poente:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2020 às 22:05)

Boas...mais um dia de Primavera ,noite calma ,com 15.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 22.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (24 Abr 2020 às 10:04)

Céu muito nublado*, 16.6ºC*
Mínima:* 8.5ºC*

Já choveu no Mezio, Castro Daire, 1.4mm das 8 às 9h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2020 às 10:23)

Boas….com nuvens médias e altas ...hoje mais um bocadinho de ,já com 17.0ºC e o vento já virou para ESE .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2020 às 12:23)

Boas...sol maluco ...sol de trovoada ,com 20.3ºC e céu mais aberto .


----------



## Nickname (24 Abr 2020 às 12:58)

*19.7ºC*
Está a ficar mais escuro, fresco e ventoso.
Já esteve nos *20.8ºC




*

2.8mm na Guarda
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IGUARDAG7


P.S. Já chuvisca!!


----------



## Nickname (24 Abr 2020 às 13:08)

Chuva moderada, pingas grossas!

13:35
*
17.5ºC*
Continua a chuva moderada, ainda sem granizo ou trovoada.
*2.1mm* acumulados.


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Abr 2020 às 13:39)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 19°c no auriol, durante a manhã com muitas nuvens e alguns  chuviscos entre as 11h e as 12h. agora céu parcialmente nublado excetuando para a Serra onde está mais encoberto.







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (24 Abr 2020 às 13:43)

*15.7ºC*
Chuva torrencial!!!!

*5.9mm*


----------



## dahon (24 Abr 2020 às 13:58)

Isto vai causar estragos. A estrada é um autêntico rio.


----------



## Nickname (24 Abr 2020 às 13:59)

dahon disse:


> Isto vai causar estragos. A estrada é um autêntico rio.



Impressionante!!
Já quase* 20mm*

E a zona mais afetada ainda é um bocadinho a Este:






*15.4ºC*


----------



## pedro303 (24 Abr 2020 às 14:44)

Em Abraveses não se passou nada...


----------



## Nickname (24 Abr 2020 às 14:51)

pedro303 disse:


> Em Abraveses não se passou nada...



Nas duas estações do ipma  também não, apenas 0.3mm na da cidade, a apenas 2km em linha recta de onde moro!!!
Impressionante como estas coisas são localizadas.

Agora tudo calmo, *18.1ºC*


----------



## Rafa111 (24 Abr 2020 às 15:12)

Já anda Trovoada por este lados
Curioso que no radar não mostra nenhuma célula aqui


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2020 às 15:17)

Carregal do Sal está a ser atingido neste momento por esta célula. Atenção às inundações repentinas


----------



## Rafa111 (24 Abr 2020 às 15:26)

Vista para o lado de Tondela > Carregal do Sal


----------



## Rafa111 (24 Abr 2020 às 15:34)

Em 20 min
Nunca vi uma celula a "crescer" em intensidade, como esta.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2020 às 15:36)

As células estão a crescer super rápido como a de Tondela

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (24 Abr 2020 às 15:46)

Célula cada vez mais forte ao


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Abr 2020 às 16:19)

Pela Cova da Beira prepara-se qualquer coisa, de casa teria uma vista privilegiada aqui no local de trabalho estou mais perto da ação.
Vamos aguardar.







 .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2020 às 16:57)

Boas...tudo calmo ...algumas nuvens negras ao largo ,com 22.7ºC...quentinho .


----------



## Nickname (24 Abr 2020 às 18:12)

*17.3mm *em 35 minutos por Várzea da Serra,  e continua...

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ITAROUCA3/table/2020-04-24/2020-04-24/daily


----------



## huguh (24 Abr 2020 às 18:18)

que célula monstro que está a passar Lamego  já ouço ao longe qualquer coisa
se aquilo chega aqui vai ser uma descarga daquelas


----------



## AnDré (24 Abr 2020 às 18:25)

Nickname disse:


> *17.3mm *em 35 minutos por Várzea da Serra,  e continua...
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ITAROUCA3/table/2020-04-24/2020-04-24/daily



O rain rate chegou aos 162,2mm/h às 18h00.
19,6mm acumulados.


----------



## huguh (24 Abr 2020 às 18:48)

tudo muito escuro para sul mas parece que a serra das meadas travou a passagem


----------



## huguh (24 Abr 2020 às 19:01)

Aí está ela!


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2020 às 19:02)

Célula em desenvolvimento a caminho de Tondela


----------



## huguh (24 Abr 2020 às 19:52)

bem a chuva já passou e foram 3 ou 4 trovões, nada de especial
entretanto agora vão-se ouvindo alguns trovões mais perto


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Abr 2020 às 20:12)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 19ºc com máxima de 20.1ºc no auriol a 610mts,
Vai chuviscando desde à cerca de 10 min. , a tarde foi escura com algumas promessas no radar mas sem ação por aqui.

Agora para poente:






Para noroeste:





Para nascente:


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Abr 2020 às 20:19)

Começam a ouvir-se trovões distantes de oeste.


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Abr 2020 às 20:26)

Dois relâmpagos sobre a Serra, isto está a animar


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2020 às 20:45)

Trovoada noturna





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (24 Abr 2020 às 20:56)

Tudo seco em CB, nuvens a Oeste.


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Abr 2020 às 21:12)

Deu para ver alguns relâmpagos sobre a Serra , agora os ecos já estão mais para nordeste e não tenho visibilidade desde casa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2020 às 21:52)

Boas...hoje foi a noite e dia mais quente do mês ,por aqui nada se passou hoje ,noite calma ,com 18.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.3ºC / 23.2ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Abr 2020 às 23:29)

A festa agora é para nascente.


----------



## Bajorious (24 Abr 2020 às 23:56)

Tem sido tudo a norte da Estrela 
Relâmpagos só ao longe..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Abr 2020 às 02:04)

Mais uma vez as trovoadas passaram ao lado .
Alguns frames dos vídeos da trovoada desta noite +- das 23h às 24h entre Penamacor e o Sabugal a uma distancia de cerca de 20km a 30km em linha reta da Covilhã.


----------



## Nickname (25 Abr 2020 às 10:43)

Céu nublado.
Nota-se bem a diferença de temperatura hoje, bem mais fresco que nos últimos 3 dias, apenas *11.6ºC
0.8mm *acumulados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2020 às 10:48)

Boas...a alvorada de hoje foi com muito nevoeiro ,o céu vai abrindo e já com sol ,com 17.3ºC...a subir .


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Abr 2020 às 12:57)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 19.5ºc no auriol a 610mts.de alt. , está a ser um dia de céu muito nublado ,quente e abafado .
Um pouco antes de amanhecer caiu um bom aguaceiro de chuva forte que me acordou.

Agora para nascente:







Para poente:


----------



## carlitinhos (25 Abr 2020 às 13:03)

pelo Fundão já chove.


----------



## Nickname (25 Abr 2020 às 13:18)

*12.8ºC*
Céu encoberto, de vez em quando chuvisca, *0.9mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2020 às 13:19)

Boas...hoje estou de parabéns ...12 anos de fórum ,no dia em que...como há 46 anos atrás,quando se deu a revolução do 25 Abril,tinha 13 anos e ainda me lembro desse dia ,andava na escola industrial a tirar o curso de electrotécnia no primeiro ano,as primeiras horas desse dia,ninguem sabia ao certo,o que se tinha passado,só falavam que tinha havido uma revolução contra o governo em Lisboa,como o tempo passa .no céu muitas nuvens e abafado,parece como sempre,tudo a fugir para a Espanha ,com 20.7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2020 às 13:43)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...hoje estou de parabéns ...12 anos de fórum ,no dia em que...como há 46 anos atrás,quando se deu a revolução do 25 Abril,tinha 13 anos e ainda me lembro desse dia ,andava na escola industrial a tirar o curso de electrotécnia no primeiro ano,as primeiras horas desse dia,ninguem sabia ao certo,o que se tinha passado,só falavam que tinha havido uma revolução contra o governo em Lisboa,como o tempo passa .no céu muitas nuvens e abafado,parece como sempre,tudo a fugir para a Espanha ,com 20.7ºC.


Parabéns amigo, Albimeteo

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## pe5cinco5 (25 Abr 2020 às 13:47)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...hoje estou de parabéns ...12 anos de fórum ,no dia em que...como há 46 anos atrás,quando se deu a revolução do 25 Abril,tinha 13 anos e ainda me lembro desse dia ,andava na escola industrial a tirar o curso de electrotécnia no primeiro ano,as primeiras horas desse dia,ninguem sabia ao certo,o que se tinha passado,só falavam que tinha havido uma revolução contra o governo em Lisboa,como o tempo passa .no céu muitas nuvens e abafado,parece como sempre,tudo a fugir para a Espanha ,com 20.7ºC.



Parabéns, tudo de bom para si e que conte bastante na companhia deste fórum!


----------



## huguh (25 Abr 2020 às 14:41)

muita ventania por aqui


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2020 às 15:40)

Trovoada a leste, a oeste e a norte. 16,2ºC por agora.


----------



## Nickname (25 Abr 2020 às 17:17)

*11.7ºC*, chuvisca com intensidade.
Perto da mínima do dia, *11.1ºC*
Máxima: *13.2ºC*


----------



## pedro303 (25 Abr 2020 às 18:49)

Por V. N. Campo não passa nada, fiasco

Enviado do meu JAT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Abr 2020 às 18:55)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 18ºc com máxima de 20,4ºc no auriol a 610mts., agora já com menos nuvens e mais confortável depois de uma manhã e tarde abafadas.

Para poente:






Para nascente:






Vídeo da trovoada de ontem , primeiro em movimento lento e depois normal.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2020 às 20:50)

Boas...chuva prometida...nem uma pinga ,aqui na vizinha Espanha ,por ai sim...muita chuva e granizo aos montes nalgumas zonas ,noite mais fresquinha e com céu limpo ,com 14.0ºC e brisa a correr .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2020 às 23:20)

Boas...mais fresca a noite...perto da mínima da noite passada,de momento com 11.8ºC e vento de WNW.


----------



## Serrano (26 Abr 2020 às 10:23)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 11.6°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2020 às 10:50)

Boas...hoje mais fresquinho ,algumas nuvens ,com 15.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 11.4ºC / 21.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (26 Abr 2020 às 11:52)

Céu encoberto, *12.6ºC*
Manhã parecida à de ontem, mas com uma mínima mais baixa, *8.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2020 às 14:16)

Boas...por aqui tudo calmo ,só muito nublado ,com 16.2ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Abr 2020 às 17:34)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 15.4ºc com máxima de 15.6ºc no auriol a 610mts., hoje bem mais fresco que ontem ,céu praticamente nublado e vento fraco.
De manhã andei pela encosta da Serra entre os 800mts e os 1100mts com algum nevoeiro, solos saturados e ribeiros bem compostos.

Algumas fotos:


----------



## Nickname (26 Abr 2020 às 18:50)

*11.2ºC*
Cai agora um aguaceiro moderado, o primeiro do dia, até aqui apenas chuvisco.

Máxima:* 15ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2020 às 19:15)

Boas...mais um dia sem chuva ,tanta prometida e nem um cheirinho ,céu continua nublado ,o ar está fresquinho e com 13.7ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (26 Abr 2020 às 21:17)

@magnusson73 Bela centopeia.

Tempo seco aqui por CB, não passa nada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2020 às 23:36)

Boas...noite calma ,com 11.8ºC e vento fraco.

dados de hoje 9.6ºC / 17.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2020 às 10:37)

Boas...hoje a alvorada foi com nevoeiro ,já com sol e nuvens ,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (27 Abr 2020 às 12:13)

*10.5ºC*
Por aqui já chove, fraco a moderado.


----------



## Nickname (27 Abr 2020 às 13:16)

*10.1ºC*, pouco choveu, apenas *0.6mm*, mas pelo radar parece que vem aí mais.

10km a NE acumulou quase 5mm:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEUVI4


----------



## dahon (27 Abr 2020 às 13:54)

Nickname disse:


> *10.5ºC*
> Por aqui já chove, fraco a moderado.





Nickname disse:


> *10.1ºC*, pouco choveu, apenas *0.6mm*, mas pelo radar parece que vem aí mais.
> 
> 10km a NE acumulou quase 5mm:
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEUVI4



Aqui a uns 4 ou 5 km a norte da estação da Póvoa choveu torrencial durante uns 10 minutos. A parte mais intensa do aguaceiro foi muito localizada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2020 às 14:16)

Boas...finalmente já vi a ...já passaram por aqui gravanadas de ,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2020 às 16:57)

Boas...grande gravanada e com pedra .


----------



## Nickname (27 Abr 2020 às 18:52)

*11.5ºC*
*1.5mm* acumulados.

O Caramulinho já acumulou 11mm hoje, e passou dos 200mm neste mês.
Oliveira de Frades passou dos 190mm neste mês, com os 6.2mm de hoje.






Tendo em conta que esta nova estação no Caramulinho se encontra acima dos 1000m de altitude, acredito que tenha sido um mês não muito acima da média.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2020 às 20:50)

Boas...já tudo calmo ,céu já limpo ,com 12.7ºC...a refrescar.


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2020 às 21:26)

Várzea da Serra segue com 179,6mm este mês. 
Hoje estava há espera que caísse por lá um ou outro aguaceiro, mas passou tudo ao lado.
0,0mm

Até ao momento a precipitação acumulada é a seguinte:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2020 às 23:59)

Boas...noite a ficar fresca,tudo calmo ,com 9.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.3ºC / 18.4ºC e 2.0mm de .


----------



## Nickname (28 Abr 2020 às 10:48)

*11.1ºC*, chuviscos
*0.6mm*


----------



## Albifriorento (28 Abr 2020 às 11:32)

Bons dias, o dia amanheceu seco, mas entretanto já caiu uma chuvada (coisa pouca), entretanto, secou tudo outra vez. O termómetro da farmácia marcava 13ºC por volta das 9 da manhã. Sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2020 às 11:41)

Boas...hoje por aqui...Feriado da cidade ....mas sem direito há Romaria da Senhora de Mércoles ,o céu muito nublado ...o sol quando aparece é quente ,com 14.2ºC e algum vento de WNW.


----------



## Majorcoma (28 Abr 2020 às 12:10)

Boa tarde a todos, chamo-me Valentim e resido em Castelo Branco, mas também tenho residência em Nisa, sou novo no fórum, apesar de já o ler há muitos anos, espero a partir de agora dar o meu contributo a partir de Castelo Branco e Nisa.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Albifriorento (28 Abr 2020 às 12:31)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> hoje por aqui...Feriado da cidade


Lol, hoje de manhã tinha visto a bandeira hasteada no tribunal, mas só agora ao ler o teu post é que me apercebi que é a Sr. de Mercoles. Maldita quarentena, ando completamente baralhado.


Majorcona disse:


> Boa tarde a todos, chamo-me Valentim e resido em Castelo Branco, mas também tenho residência em Nisa, sou novo no fórum, apesar de já o ler há muitos anos, espero a partir de agora dar o meu contributo a partir de Castelo Branco e Nisa.
> Cumprimentos.


Bem-vindo, agora somos 5 de CB, e se não me engano és o primeiro de Nisa .


----------



## magnusson73 (28 Abr 2020 às 13:42)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 15.1°c, com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Majorcoma (28 Abr 2020 às 13:50)

Albifriorento disse:


> Lol, hoje de manhã tinha visto a bandeira hasteada no tribunal, mas só agora ao ler o teu post é que me apercebi que é a Sr. de Mercoles. Maldita quarentena, ando completamente baralhado.
> 
> Bem-vindo, agora somos 5 de CB, e se não me engano és o primeiro de Nisa .


Hehe, muito obrigado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Abr 2020 às 15:58)

@Majorcona Podias ter escolhido outro nome, o teu não é muito apropriado para este fórum...  
Estou a brincar, bem-vindo a esta casa!


----------



## Majorcoma (28 Abr 2020 às 16:22)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> @Majorcona Podias ter escolhido outro nome, o teu não é muito apropriado para este fórum...
> Estou a brincar, bem-vindo a esta casa!


Lol, enganei-me em vez do n queria pôr ali o m, agora já não há nada a fazer... obrigado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2020 às 17:11)

Boas...por aqui...continua tudo igual ....de vez em quando uns aguaceiros ,nada de jeito ,com 16.8ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2020 às 20:16)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,já com céu limpo e vento mais fraco ,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## Majorcoma (28 Abr 2020 às 20:21)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...final de tarde calma ,já com céu limpo e vento mais fraco ,com 14.2ºC.


Ora viva, caro Albimeteo.

No fim de Semana já teremos temperaturas pornográficas.
Hoje por Castelo Branco o dia ainda foi fresco e com alguns chuviscos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2020 às 23:29)

Boas...noite calma ,com 11.3ºC e vento fraco.

dados de hoje 7.7ºC / 18.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (29 Abr 2020 às 10:38)

*11ºC*
Chuva fraca na última hora, *1.2mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2020 às 11:57)

Boas...estava prometida e já chegou ,mas fraca,ambiente fresco ,com 14.0ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Majorcoma (29 Abr 2020 às 11:59)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...estava prometida e já chegou ,mas fraca,ambiente fresco ,com 14.0ºC e algum vento.


Aí está ela, é cá em baixo que ela se bebe.


----------



## Nickname (29 Abr 2020 às 13:08)

*11.8ºC*, chuviscos

*2.4mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2020 às 14:01)

Boas...tudo tapado ,continua certinha ,com 14.0ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2020 às 19:06)

Boas...a chuva foi-se ,para este mês estamos arrumados ,a tarde ainda aqueceu alguma coisa ,agora é a ventania em força ,com 16.1ºC e a limpar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2020 às 22:19)

Boas...noite fresquinha ,nuvens altas ,com 12.7ºC e algum vento de W.

Dados de hoje 8.2ºC / 17.8ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (30 Abr 2020 às 02:39)

Nublado.
9.8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Abr 2020 às 10:40)

*11ºC*
Os dias estão bem repetitivos, manhã de chuva fraca novamente, *3.9mm* acumulados.

Apenas 3 estações no extremo Nordeste do distrito se encontram abaixo dos 130mm mensais, Pinhão do ipma, e Gogim e São João da Pesqueira do wunderground.
Oliveira de Frades e Vouzela ultrapassaram os 200mm, Sátão e Chãs de Tavares os 195mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2020 às 11:49)

Boas...parece estamos arrumados com a chuva por uns tempos ,quando entrar por aqui o ...já ninguém o tira daqui ,hoje ainda muitas nuvens ,quando o sol aparece vêm quente,com 16.6ºC e algum vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2020 às 14:25)

Boas...continua céu muito nublado  e vento moderado de W,com 16.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (30 Abr 2020 às 14:30)

Céu nublado, tem chuviscado, mas o acumulado não se alterou.
*13.8ºC*


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Abr 2020 às 19:46)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 14.1ºc com máxima de 15.6ºc no auriol a 610mts.
Dia de céu muito nublado com alguns pequenos aguaceiros fracos.

Para nascente:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2020 às 19:48)

Boas...já não se vê chuva tão depressa no horizonte ,céu mais aberto ,com 16.5ºC e algum vento .


----------



## Nickname (30 Abr 2020 às 22:21)

Volta a chuva fraca, *12ºC*
*4.2mm* acumulados.
Máxima: *14.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2020 às 22:31)

Boas...meio nublado ,vento mais fraco de WNW,com 14.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.9ºC / 17.5ºC

Dados do mês temperaturas Max.23.2ºC no dia 24/4...Min.3.2ºC no dia 1/4...de 124.0mm.


----------

